# Serene-UM Cat and Dog Calming Tablets



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone tried them? I've just saw them on [email protected]'s website and I'm tempted to get them to see if it will calm Blu down a bit more. He's just so nervous around men and I don't have a clue why apart from one incident that happened at ringcraft. I've been using rescue remedy and the plug in thing but today at his show he was fine until the A.V Puppy class and we were just getting to the end of a mat and a man was stacking his dog at Blu's level so Blu freaked and tried to run away. Everything went not too bad apart from that. Not sure if these tablets might be worth a try until he gets over whatever it is. I don't really want to stand outside a pub or whatever with men going in and out for him to get used to them!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i cant give personal experience coz iv never used them but i have lots of customers who buy it. they seem to find that it works at taking the edge off the dogs anxiety. 

i have one lady however who buys a shedload of the stuff on a regular basis, her dogs must just be out of it the whole time the amount she goes through!! poor wee things.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

He would only be getting one once a week at the most for shows so he won't be knocked out on it  Even if it just takes the edge off him a bit more so he doesn't panic as much then slowly take him off of them. The rescue remedy has calmed him down alot when out walks. I think he's just going to be a difficult pup but then I can't blame him with some of the things that have happened!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Try this for showing, they can't overdose on it and it's fast acting.

Valerian Compound (Organic) - Dorwest

You could also buy it from the stand at the show and they'll explain how to use it.


----------



## Dandy Lion (Aug 18, 2013)

I used Calm-eze for my anxious, separation anxiety filled JR cross Chi. He'd stopped eating and was grovelling on the floor at the slightest thing (he's 3yrs old) when we introduced a younger dog JR cross Staff. It worked within 2 days! He was back to his old self. When I went back to the Pet Shop to get more at a later date, they had none, but offered me Serene-um Calm. It didn't work.
But, the new dog was very bouncy, so I gave him 2 once, but they didn't make any difference to his bounce, so they stayed on the side in the little tub where I keep all the cat and doggy bits.
Today, I thought my 11kg dog was quieter than normal, and he was 'trying to tell me' in his eyes, that he didn't feel very well. He seemed ok, just quieter...
We've had him about 8 months now, and feel we know him quite well.
Later today, he pooped in his bed - which he doesn't normally do. It was really yuk and runny, considering he has biscuits all the time, but hardly ate anything today.
I couldn't figure out what was wrong.
It was later, that I went out into the garden and saw the chewed up packet of he Serene-um Calm. Fortunately, it was a small packet, but he'd scoffed all of what was left in it!
I looked online to check he'd be ok.
He'd eaten them last night I'm sure, as that's when he started to be really calm, and some one had knocked the doggy box off the side but didn't put everything back. :blink: 
He is ok. Just keeps blowing off really badly killing everything in his wake.
He's had plenty to drink, so it should be beginning to wear off soon.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have had good success with Nupafeed Stress Less

ETA: Sorry, just seen this is a 3 1/2 year old thread that's been resurrected!!!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I have had good success with Nupafeed Stress Less
> 
> ETA: Sorry, just seen this is a 3 1/2 year old thread that's been resurrected!!!


I know its an old thread but glad you mentioned Stress less as reading through the testimonials I found this:

_
"The old dog is starting to show signs of senility so on she went to Stress-Less too  All symptoms gone!" _

They also do a joint ease product so tempted to try a bottle of each for Inca.. as the Aktivait didn't seem to work for her.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Of course the testimonials are posted on a very selective basis! I tried stress-less for Ziggy; it did nothing and cost me £25.00. It seems Stress-less does work for some dogs, but from what I can see it's a minority. Zylkene actually does work.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> Of course the testimonials are posted on a very selective basis! I tried stress-less for Ziggy; it did nothing and cost me £25.00. It seems Stress-less does work for some dogs, but from what I can see it's a minority. Zylkene actually does work.


It's certainly a question of finding what works for your own individual dog when it comes to calmatives. I have found that Stress Less helps a fair number of dogs (I'd say certainly the majority of those I know who have tried it) but certainly not all.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

IncaThePup said:


> I know its an old thread but glad you mentioned Stress less as reading through the testimonials I found this:
> 
> _
> "The old dog is starting to show signs of senility so on she went to Stress-Less too  All symptoms gone!" _
> ...


You seen this? http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/321058-dogs-dementia.html


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I have found the Nupafeed Stressless works really well. 

Its odd, I cant actually see a difference in her when she is on it but I really see the difference if I stop it 

If that makes any kind of backwards sense 

But thats kind of the point I didn't want anything which actually changed her personality at all.

I have been trying the dorwest Valerian and I think that did have an effect on personality certainly initially, and can make her dopey straight after.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> Of course the testimonials are posted on a very selective basis! I tried stress-less for Ziggy; it did nothing and cost me £25.00. It seems Stress-less does work for some dogs, but from what I can see it's a minority. Zylkene actually does work.


I think its worth a try for me if it will possibly help Inca. It was more what someone had written about their dog with dementia that caught my attention.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> You seen this? http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/321058-dogs-dementia.html


yes, Thanks. I bought some of the Nupafeed to try first but if no results by time its empty I'll try another.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I have used Serene-UM with great success for firework anxiety it made a massive difference to my collie. He went from dribbling and panting in panic to lying by my side still panting but not in the same excessive way. It beat the adaptil collar and spray my vet recommended, they had no effect.

The only issue is that it needed giving about 2 weeks for for optimum effect and the last time I bought it they suggested 4 weeks. I haven't had to buy it for a couple of years now so I have no idea on the dosing they recommend now


----------

